# Becoming A 'Pro' Fighter, Part I: Taking The Step Up.



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Great new article up at www.YourMMA.tv's Training Zone, in which Chris Kernaghan details going from being on the verge of a carb coma from a Sunday dinner, to getting on his way to pro fighter status in the time it takes to reply to a text message.

Very interesting read, where he details how he worked the prep in around his other commitments, the training and the diet.

MMA Training Features - Becoming A 'Pro' Fighter, Part I: Taking The Step Up | YourMMA.tv



> Working a job and training in my available spare time takes its toll. Add to this the diet and it makes me wonder why I did it, but I did. For seven weeks, sticking to it religiously. Yes, there would be nights I didn't want to train, which meant I had to summon up the mental fortitude to push myself to go. All I had to do to accomplish this was to picture my opponent training to take my head off. If he was training and I wasn't then he would win and I couldn't have that.


Part II deals with fight night, the nerves and getting in the cage. Stay tuned and let us know what you think.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I very much enjoy YourMMA.tv - just thought i'd let you know


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks mate, appreciate the support


----------

